# My DL-1 Tourist



## 65aircooled (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi all. A couple of months ago I was able (after a loooooong search and wait) to find and buy this beautiful DL-1 I found just short of 3K miles from home.
When growing up, the British bikes were a big part of the landscape in my country of origin (Costa Rica) and transported just about everything and anything. Nicknamed the "28" (from its wheel size) these black behemoths roamed the roads of my town delivering bread and all kids of goods to and from stores. 
So a couple of years back I set out to find me my own "28" with the intention of restoring it with little to no luck. After a few failed attempts -I found badly rusted bikes, frames with incorrect parts or crazy priced bikes with insane shipping charges- I was able to find this black beauty. Though not the oldest girl on the block, (1980 model) it has all the highlights of an era that is now long gone. I instantly fell in love with it and smacked the seller with $450. Being the frugal person that I am, I tried to UN-fruitfully negotiate the price but the guy wouldn't budge based of the condition of the price so I shelled out the green notes and shook his hand before he changed his mind.

It came to me with what the PO claimed to be original UNION (German made)  bottle dynamo and lights, original Brooks B-66 black saddle and a full chain case which to me was a surprise for a US model. Turns out the PO was not the original owner so no one knows if this bike was purchased abroad and imported to USA or if it was sold that way here.

None the less, I am really happy with it and hope to get years of happy riding to my life. 
In the past few weeks I added a Brooks carry all bag and managed to restore a Presstube Minor rack I found on the internet

Here I leave a few photographs of my 1980 DL-1 Tourist. Enjoy!


----------



## 65aircooled (Nov 18, 2012)

Few more pics...


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 19, 2012)

These are nice. I have a '78 but without the chain case. I believe they were often marked with the Union generator sets. I've seen a bunch of the late 70s/early 80s models with the Union set up. Raleigh had a business relationship with Union in that era, so you see a lot of Union parts and extras. The chain case is indeed unusual for US market at that time, but not unheard of. I've had mine since spring 2004 and found it locally for sale. They have a unique ride to them. Nice bike. I'd be inclined to leave the Union stuff on there.


----------



## HARPO (Dec 21, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL! I had one many years ago in average condition. Like a dope I sold it, and regret it to this day. KEEP YOURS!!


----------



## adventurepdx (Dec 23, 2012)

Nice find! I would love to get my hands on a DL-1 myself. The few times I've seen them listed on the local CL they've always been a bit more than I was willing to pay (esp. because at the time I was broke.) Nice finding one with a B-66 and leather saddlebag! And nice ladies Sports too.

One thing that may indicate if this particular bike was imported or brought over from the UK is brake lever placement. Traditionally US market bikes would have the front brake lever on the left, while in the UK it would be on the right. This is one of the ways I figured out my Raleigh Wayfarer was straight from the UK, as it had front brake right hand lever.


----------



## PrairieRider (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm another recent custodian of a Raleigh DL-1 Tourist. I found my 1974 on CL around January 1 this year and recognized my "dream bike" since I was a child and had a neighbor with a 28" wheeled 3-speed from England. Mine has the hockey stick style chain case, and I added my Millbrook bag from a different bike, but otherwise it's just about right. It has some wear, but has been well taken care of. There's paint rubbed off, especially around where the brake rods come down and have been rubbed by the bolts. I wish I had the Presstube rack on back, and maybe a cool headlight.

I will say that I didn't think I got it cheap, but since it was what I wanted, I'm riding it, and I'm keeping it a long time, I did pay $450. Since then I haven't seen any cheaper, and several much higher. My wife about flipped out, but then I took her to the jigsaw puzzle emporium and she brightened right up.

I found one problem with the bike, and that is a stripped-out bolt in the lower frame. It's kind of an important one, since it holds the rear triangle together, so I'm always on the lookout for a new one. The bushing that it goes into is still okay, which I hope makes my search a bit easier. It's a 6mm diameter bolt about 10mm long, but the threading is too stripped to figure out the TPI. For now I've put a smaller bolt through the bushing and put a locknut and nut on the end, and it's pretty stable. But if anyone runs across a bolt that they believe will fit, I'm raising my hand! 

I replaced the rear cog, going up from an 18T to a 22T, and that made the gearing much better for me. I've been logging anywhere from 20 to 30 miles a week on it, and hoping for better weather.


----------



## PrairieRider (Feb 18, 2013)

I wanted to report that I was successful in replacing the backstay bolt for my 28" DL-1. I ordered a 1/4" diameter BSC 26TPI bolt from britishfasteners.com. Works like a charm for a couple bucks! Bought several extras as well, so let me know if anyone needs one.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Feb 19, 2013)

PrairieRider said:


> I wanted to report that I was successful in replacing the backstay bolt for my 28" DL-1. I ordered a 1/4" diameter BSC 26TPI bolt from britishfasteners.com. Works like a charm for a couple bucks! Bought several extras as well, so let me know if anyone needs one.




I have a few bolts from them in my parts bin. They ended up not working for my purpose due to a threading issue, but that being said, the quality of their bolts is excellent. If you find one there that fits what you need, you'll get a good quality bolt.


----------

